# Pooch test...JUST KIDDING!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Which one of these goats is pregnant? ?? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL ROTFL 

Do you think she's bred?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Better yet, do you think she's "bread"? :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The one closest to the wall is definitely pregnant. Not sure about the other one. :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^:lol:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

goathiker said:


> LOL ROTFL
> 
> Do you think she's bred?


Hmmm..I'm not sure...Could you take a few more pictures???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Take some closer to her pooch...tail up :lol:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I hand bred her and according to the date she still has 6 weeks to go..Last year she gave us triplet girls...She's not even bagging up yet so who knows what she's smuggling!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you missing any watermelons?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Springbett Farm said:


> Are you missing any watermelons?


or Hyundais? :lol:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

i would expect trips or quads


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol she is Huge!!! This cracked me up  thanks for the laugh!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha! Thanks for the giggles guys...what a great group! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

goatygirl said:


> i would expect trips or quads


I hope so...she gave us trip does last year

Sent from my VS840 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Neither one there used to be three of them and the fat one ate the other one....


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hahaha. 
Little known fact, there used to be three goats there............ Cannibals


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> Neither one there used to be three of them and the fat one ate the other one....


Oh, now all I can think of is a cartoon goat opening this giant mouth and swallowing another goat whole...


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Oh, now all I can think of is a cartoon goat opening this giant mouth and swallowing another goat whole...


Lol!!!! That is exactly what I was thinking!!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Reminds me of our first kidding...my daughter, then 4 years old....wanted to know how in the world the kid got in there!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She has 6 weeks to go......I can't even imagine that......holy cow.....I am officially speechless.....trust me that doesn't happen often.......


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

springkids said:


> She has 6 weeks to go......I can't even imagine that......holy cow.....I am officially speechless.....trust me that doesn't happen often.......


Here is our Saanen from last years..she had almost 4 weeks to go..we got two bucks and a doe from her


----------

